# If I could, I would... [subjunctive], snorkling



## SilverStardj

Bueno, tengo un examen de Español y necesito escribir algo. Pero no soy segura si estos frases son correctos, todos son en el pasado: 


*Si pudiese comparte un regalo, te lo compraría algo. *
If I had the possibility to buy you a gift, I would. 

*Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete. Si pudiese hacerlo, mi situación no sería así.*
If I had a lot of money, I'd buy a ticket. If I could do that, I wouldn't be in such a situation. 

Es correcto usar el subjuntivo por estas frases? 

Como se dice "to go snorkeling"? *Hacer esnorkel*? 
Como se dice también  "pubs"?  Es la misma palabra? 
Como se dice "in the first place", in the sense of "I wouldn't have gone there in the first place if I had know what would happen"? *En el primer lugar? 

*Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## alexacohen

Hello:



> *Si pudiese comprarte un regalo, te compraría algo.
> Si pudiese comprarte un regalo, te lo compraría.
> *


It is either "algo" or "lo", but not both. If you use both, you are saying "I would buy it for you something".


> *Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete.
> Si pudiese hacerlo, mi situación no sería así.
> *


These are correct. You can also translate the second one in this way:
*Si pudiese hacerlo, no estaría en esta situación. 
*"to go snorkeling" = bucear
"pubs" = pubs, bares
"in the first place" = en primer lugar
Alexa


----------



## Lillita

SilverStardj said:


> *Si pudiese comprarte un regalo, te lo compraría algo. *
> If I had the possibility to buy you a gift, I would.


 
I believe that missing _"r"_ was only an "error de dedo".  

Si _pudiera/pudiese_ comprarte un regalo, te compraría *algo*.
Si _pudiera/pudiese_ comprarte un regalo, te *lo* compraría.

Saludos,
Lilla


----------



## Ivy29

SilverStardj said:


> Bueno, tengo un examen de Español y necesito escribir algo. Pero no soy segura si estos frases son correctos, todos son en el pasado:
> 
> 
> *Si pudiese comparte ( comprarte) un regalo, te lo compraría algo. *
> If I had the possibility to buy you a gift, I would.
> 
> si *tuviera/tuviese la posibilidad de comprarte un regalo, lo haría.*
> 
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete. Si pudiese hacerlo, mi situación no sería así.*
> If I had a lot of money, I'd buy a ticket. If I could do that, I wouldn't be in such a situation.
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero te compararía un tiquete. Si pudiera/pudiese hacer eso, yo no estaría en esa situación.*
> 
> Es correcto usar el subjuntivo por (*con*) estas frases?
> Como se dice "to go snorkeling"? *Hacer esnorkel*? Bucear con snórquel
> Como se dice también "pubs"? Es la misma palabra? (*Tabernas*)
> Como se dice "in the first place", in the sense of "I wouldn't have gone there in the first place if I had know what would happen"? *En el primer lugar? ( en primer lugar)*
> *En primer lugar/primero Yo no habría ido allí, si hubiera/hubiese conocido/sabido lo que iba a pasar.*
> 
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## alexacohen

Hello:
*



Si pudiese comprarte un regalo, te compraría algo. 
Si pudiese comprarte un regalo, te lo compraría. 

Click to expand...

Oh yes Ivy and Lillita thank you both, I did not see the "r" was missing. I am sorry Silver.
I sometimes don't see misspelt words as I am dyslexic. Please correct me
as soon as you see something wrong.
Alexa*


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> SilverStardj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, tengo un examen de español y necesito escribir algo. Pero no estoy segura si estas frases son correctas, todas son en el pasado:
> 
> 
> *Si pudiese comparte ( comprarte) un regalo, te lo compraría algo. *
> If I had the possibility to buy you a gift, I would.
> 
> si *tuviera/tuviese la posibilidad de comprarte un regalo, lo haría.*
> 
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete. Si pudiese hacerlo, mi situación no sería así.*
> If I had a lot of money, I'd buy a ticket. If I could do that, I wouldn't be in such a situation.
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero te compararía un tiquete. Si pudiera/pudiese hacer eso, yo no estaría en esa situación.*
> 
> Silver, toma nota que _tiquete_ en España no se usa. Es un uso de América central y Colombia.
> 
> En España depende un poco de qué tipo de billete quieres comprar (de tren, de avión, entrada para el cine?)
> 
> Es correcto usar el subjuntivo por (*con*) en estas frases?
> Como se dice "to go snorkeling"? *Hacer esnorkel*? Bucear con snórquel
> La palabra esnórquel no figura en el RAE pero sí es conocida en España. Técnicamente la palabra correcta es "tuba" no tubo (soy buza). Sin embargo, lo corriente es decir:* hago esnórquel*
> bucear con esnórquel sería meterte a 20 metros de profundidad con el esnórquel, cosa que de hecho es obligatorio en los cursos de buceo (evidentemente sólo sirven para llevarlos en superficie)
> Como se dice también "pubs"? Es la misma palabra? (*Tabernas*)
> Como se dice "in the first place", in the sense of "I wouldn't have gone there in the first place if I had know what would happen"? *En el primer lugar? ( en primer lugar) *
> *En primer lugar/primero Yo no habría ido allí, si hubiera/hubiese conocido/sabido lo que iba a pasar.*
> 
> 
> Ivy29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, te he corregido alguna cosita de tu post. Ten cuidado con la concordancia de género.
> Mis correcciones o sugerencias en rojo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, te he corregido alguna cosita de tu post. Ten cuidado con la concordancia de género.
> Mis correcciones o sugerencias en rojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...*usar el subjuntivo con estas palabras es CORRECTO en español*.
> 
> Ivy29
Click to expand...


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> *Si tuviera mucho dinero te compararía un tiquete. Si pudiera/pudiese hacer eso, yo no estaría en esa situación.*


 
Aquí hay un error mecanográfico: No confundir el verbo "*comparar*" con el verbo "*comprar*".

Por cierto, depende de dónde vayas a comprar el billete, si dices en España: "Deme un tiquete para Barcelona", las risas se pueden oir en Singapur.

Aquí, como ha dicho Heidi usamos habitualmente "billete" para un medio de transporte o "entrada" para el cine, espectáculos...


----------



## hugoEVM

Yo no traduciría IN THE FIRST PLACE because it is already implicit in the conditional (in Spanish)

"I wouldn't have gone there in the first place if I had know what would happen"?

*No habría ido (allí) si hubiera sabido lo que iba a pasar*
(in the first place does not make any sense in Spanish. We don't use that)

Regards!


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Aquí hay un error mecanográfico: No confundir el verbo "*comparar*" con el verbo "*comprar*".
> 
> Por cierto, depende de dónde vayas a comprar el billete, si dices en España: "Deme un tiquete para Barcelona", las risas se pueden oir en Singapur.
> 
> Aquí, como ha dicho Heidi usamos habitualmente "billete" para un medio de transporte o "entrada" para el cine, espectáculos...


 
Aquí 50 millones de colombianos nos entendemos muy bien con TIQUETE.
Aquí , si dices un BILLETE no se rien pero te dicen : Aquí no se hacen obras de caridad y menos regalar el billete ( dinero).

Ivy29


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> Aquí 50 millones de colombianos nos entendemos muy bien con TIQUETE.
> Aquí , si dices un BILLETE no se rien pero te dicen : Aquí no se hacen obras de caridad y menos regalar el billete ( dinero).
> 
> Ivy29


 
Eso *NO* te da derecho a corregirle una *FRASE PERFECTA* a otra persona. A veces dudo de que realmente seas Colombiano o el español sea tu lengua materna.



Ivy29 said:


> SilverStardj said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete.*
> If I had a lot of money, I'd buy a ticket.
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero te compararía un tiquete. *
> Ivy29
Click to expand...

 
La frase en español que ha escrito SilverStardj, se ajusta *EXACTAMENTE* a lo que dice su original en inglés.

La tuya tiene varios errores:

"Compararía" -> es evidente que es un error al escribir (espero), pero HAY QUE TENER CUIDADO porque puedes hacer que ella se confunda.

¿A qué viene ese *"TE"* que has puesto? ¿En qué sitio del original en inglés dice que el billete o tiquete se lo compraría *a él o ella*?

La palabra "billete" se entiende perfectamente, no hay motivo alguno para cambiarla.

No entiendo porqué tienes ese empeño en confundir a la gente. Aquí tratamos de ayudarnos.


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Eso *NO* te da derecho a corregirle una *FRASE PERFECTA* a otra persona. A veces dudo de que realmente seas Colombiano o el español sea tu lengua materna.
> 
> 
> 
> La frase en español que ha escrito SilverStardj, se ajusta *EXACTAMENTE* a lo que dice su original en inglés.
> 
> La tuya tiene varios errores:
> 
> "Compararía" -> es evidente que es un error al escribir (espero), pero HAY QUE TENER CUIDADO porque puedes hacer que ella se confunda.
> 
> ¿A qué viene ese *"TE"* que has puesto? ¿En qué sitio del original en inglés dice que el billete o tiquete se lo compraría *a él o ella*?
> 
> La palabra "billete" se entiende perfectamente, no hay motivo alguno para cambiarla.
> 
> No entiendo porqué tienes ese empeño en confundir a la gente. Aquí tratamos de ayudarnos.


Yo soy orgullosamente colombiano, y por muchísimos años. Que una palabra se vuelva rebelde y se vaya para otro sitio no es un error. Los teclados son engañosos. Yo acostumbrado a la máquina de escribir.
NUNCA USO billete pues dirían que estoy pidiendo plata, y como soy colombiano pues puse tiquete , está mal??
Nosotros aquí en colombia le compramos los tiquetes a las mujeres, y le damos el asiento a nuestros mayores en el metro. Somos así, querida Maruja.

Si tienes alguna duda gramatical te la absuelvo de lo que escribí con gran gusto.

Saludos
Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Eso *NO* te da derecho a corregirle una *FRASE PERFECTA* a otra persona. A veces dudo de que realmente seas Colombiano o el español sea tu lengua materna.
> 
> 
> *"LEER, MIRAR con los OJOS DEL ALMA que no se perturban y abrazan a todos"*
> 
> <<quote=SilverStardj;1841527]Bueno, tengo un examen de Español y necesito escribir algo. Pero no soy segura si estos frases son correctos, todos son en el pasado:
> *Esto fue lo que ecribió el autor de este mensaje.
> *
> 
> *Si pudiese comparte ( comprarte) un regalo, te lo compraría algo. *
> If I had the possibility to buy you a gift, I would.
> 
> si *tuviera/tuviese la posibilidad de comprarte un regalo, lo haría.*
> 
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete. Si pudiese hacerlo, mi situación no sería así.*
> If I had a lot of money, I'd buy a ticket. If I could do that, I wouldn't be in such a situation.
> *Si tuviera mucho dinero te compararía un tiquete. Si pudiera/pudiese hacer eso, yo no estaría en esa situación.*
> 
> Es correcto usar el subjuntivo por (*con*) estas frases?
> Como se dice "to go snorkeling"? *Hacer esnorkel*? Bucear con snórquel
> Como se dice también "pubs"? Es la misma palabra? (*Tabernas*)
> Como se dice "in the first place", in the sense of "I wouldn't have gone there in the first place if I had know what would happen"? *En el primer lugar? ( en primer lugar)*
> *En primer lugar/primero Yo no habría ido allí, si hubiera/hubiese conocido/sabido lo que iba a pasar.>>>*
> 
> *El autor solicitó una evaluación de lo que escribió.*
> *Así lo leí. No sé si tú. Es bueno que sepa que BILLETE en Colombia es un sentido totalmente diferente del tiquete, por si alguna vez viene por acá. Tenemos bastantes españoles acá muy felices y amañados, y además diciendo TIQUTES.*
> 
> *Saludos*
> *Ivy29*


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> Si tienes alguna duda gramatical te la absuelvo de lo que escribí con gran gusto.
> 
> Saludos
> Ivy29


 
Mira Ivy, discutir contigo es un coñazo, la verdad.

Sólo he hecho referencia a una frase. Y la que escribió Silver es absolutamente correcta y la tuya es incorrecta de principio a fin. Si no quieres reconocerlo es tu problema, no el mío.

De todos modos creo que, a estas alturas, ningún estudiante de español se quedará con tus versiones, porque no haces más que meter la pata en todos los hilos en los que intervienes.

Ninguna duda gramatical que yo tenga podrías tú resolverla (si es que es eso lo que me querías decir), hay gente infinitamente más solvente en el foro para hacer eso, incluyendo cientos de no nativos.


----------



## heidita

> quote=Maruja14;1855027]Eso *NO* te da derecho a corregirle una *FRASE PERFECTA* a otra persona. A veces dudo de que realmente seas Colombiano o el español sea tu lengua materna.


 
En efecto, no le da derecho ninguno. 

*



			"LEER, MIRAR con los OJOS DEL ALMA que no se perturban y abrazan a todos"
		
Click to expand...

*
Te vuelvo a recordar, como en todos y cada uno de los hilos en los que participas, ¡que gritar no se permite en este foro!





> El autor solicitó una evaluación de lo que escribió.





> Así lo leí. No sé si tú. Es bueno que sepa que BILLETE en Colombia es un sentido totalmente diferente del tiquete,



En ningún momento mencionaste que tiquete era uso de Colombia. Has corregido una frase perfecta a un estudiante dando a entender que la suya estaba mal. 



> Tenemos bastantes españoles acá muy felices y amañados, y además diciendo TIQUTES.


 
Los españoles dicen billete, de ninguna manera _tiquete._ Y mucho menos _"tiqutes"._ 



> Si tienes alguna duda gramatical te la absuelvo de lo que escribí con gran gusto.


 
Ahora sólo nos queda por descifrar o adivinar lo que significa esta frase.


----------



## ILT

*Les ruego que mantengan la cordura y se limiten a contestar la pregunta original de Silverstardj. Evítenme la pena de cerrar este hilo. Cualquier discusión que no conteste la pregunta original se debe llevar a cabo por medio de mensajes privados.

ILT/Mod*


----------



## Maruja14

SilverStardj said:


> *Si tuviera mucho dinero, compraría un billete.*
> 
> If I had a lot of money, I'd buy a ticket.


 


Ivy29 said:


> *Decirme que algo es INCORRECTO es muy fácil sustentarlo bien difícil, pues no trago entero nada.*
> 
> Felicidades
> Ivy29


 
Sustentemos otra vez:

Frase original correcta:

If -> si
I had -> (yo) tuviera
a lot of -> mucho (o un montón de)
money -> dinero
, (coma) -> ,
I'd buy -> compraría
a -> un
ticket -> billete

Corrección incorrecta:

If -> si
I had -> tuviera
a lot of -> mucho (o un montón de)
money -> dinero
, (coma) -> te  
I'd buy -> compararía  
a -> un
ticket -> tiquete  (¿por qué cambiar lo que ya estaba bien, haciendo que SilverStardj piense que "billete" no es correcto, cuando es una palabra que utilizan 300 millones de hispanohablantes (y no solo 50)?)


----------



## Ivy29

Maruja14 said:


> Sustentemos otra vez:
> 
> Frase original correcta:
> 
> If -> si
> I had -> (yo) tuviera
> a lot of -> mucho (o un montón de)
> money -> dinero
> , (coma) -> ,
> I'd buy -> compraría
> a -> un
> ticket -> billete
> 
> Corrección incorrecta:
> 
> If -> si
> I had -> tuviera
> a lot of -> mucho (o un montón de)
> money -> dinero
> , (coma) -> te
> I'd buy -> compararía
> a -> un
> ticket -> tiquete  (¿por qué cambiar lo que ya estaba bien, haciendo que SilverStardj piense que "billete" no es correcto, cuando es una palabra que utilizan 300 millones de hispanohablantes (y no solo 50)?)


 
A mi me FASCINA tiquete, no dije que era un error, no me añadas palabras que no he dicho, pero como tú andas de cacería me gustaría que colocaras aquí dónde dije que estaba incorrecto. Cuando es algo incorrecto lo escribo. Pero si quieres INTERPRETARME y eso te da maripositas hazlo.
Te quiero señalar que en las CONDICIONALES cuando se inicia con la prótasis o ' la cláusula con SI' se debe poner coma antes de la apódosis. Es bueno un repaso en las gramátricas de NEBRIJA-BELLO, ALARCOS pág 473, numeral 449.

Felicdades
Ivy29


----------



## Maruja14

Ivy29 said:


> Te quiero señalar que en las CONDICIONALES cuando se inicia con la prótasis o ' la cláusula con SI' se debe poner coma antes de la apódosis. Ivy29


 
Exactamente lo que ha hecho *SilverStardj. *Tú, sin embargo, sin motivo alguno te has cargado la coma y la has sustituído por un "te". Curiosa y ERRÓNEA traducción.


----------



## Davidbahg

"Billete" no se entendería en en buena parte de Latinoamérica según el sentido usado en España. "Tiquete" es un anglicismo de "ticket" y nunca la había oído y no recomendaría su uso por parecerme excesivamente local. En buena parte de Centro y Sud América se diría "Boleto". Saludos y espero que para este tiempo hayan hecho las paces, chicos.


----------



## Ivy29

Davidbahg said:


> "Billete" no se entendería en en buena parte de Latinoamérica según el sentido usado en España. "Tiquete" es un anglicismo de "ticket" y nunca la había oído y no recomendaría su uso por parecerme excesivamente local. En buena parte de Centro y Sud América se diría "Boleto". Saludos y espero que para este tiempo hayan hecho las paces, chicos.


 

Puedes leer el diccionario de dudas panhispánico, pág 641, tiquete= tique, y en la entrada bajo TIQUE, cito textualmente : "En Colombia y algunos países centroamericanos se ha adaptado en la forma TIQUETE; = ya se agotaron 55.000 tiquetes  para el partido"

*Última edición de la RAE* :
<<tiquete.1. m. Am. Cen. y Col. tique2.picar el ~.1. fr. C. Rica. morir (ǁ llegar al término de la vida).>>>>

Ivy29


----------



## atenea_84

SilverStardj said:


> Como se dice "to go snorkeling"? *Ir a bucear/Ir a hacer buceo*
> Como se dice también  "pubs"?  Es la misma palabra? *Sí. Quizá también "bares" podría servir.*
> .



Yo no traduciría pub como taberna, no me parece la palabra adecuada. ¿alguien ha oído decir muy a menudo "ayer salí con mis amigos y estuvimos en una taberna tomando algo? Suena muy raro, me parece una palabra antigua y que actualmente se usaría sólo para algún tipo de local muy específico.


----------



## heidita

atenea_84 said:


> Yo no traduciría pub como taberna, no me parece la palabra adecuada. ¿alguien ha oído decir muy a menudo "ayer salí con mis amigos y estuvimos en una taberna tomando algo? Suena muy raro, me parece una palabra antigua y que actualmente se usaría sólo para algún tipo de local muy específico.


 

Además la _taberna_ es según mi marido ¡un sitio de culto y devoción!
En al taberna se tomas cañas y vinos, y tapas; en un Pub, más bien copas y es un lugar de encuentro nocturno.


----------



## Ivy29

atenea_84 said:


> Yo no traduciría pub como taberna, no me parece la palabra adecuada. ¿alguien ha oído decir muy a menudo "ayer salí con mis amigos y estuvimos en una taberna tomando algo? Suena muy raro, me parece una palabra antigua y que actualmente se usaría sólo para algún tipo de local muy específico.


 

Diccionario VOX:

<<<PUB : Bar, taberna, pub.>>>

Ivy29


----------



## atenea_84

Ivy29 said:


> Diccionario VOX:
> 
> <<<PUB : Bar, taberna, pub.>>>
> 
> Ivy29



Me da igual lo que diga el diccionario, yo me guío por lo que dice la gente (al menos en España) en la vida cotidiana, y nunca oirás decir a un grupo de gente joven decir "ayer estuvimos en la taberna tomando algo". Los diccionarios pueden tener errores y traducir una palabra con un término similar o relacionado, pero no el más apropiado para la traducción. No es lo mismo lo que dicen los diccionarios que como se expresa la gente realmente. Tampoco vamos a pensar ahora que lo que diga el diccionario va a misa.


----------



## Ivy29

atenea_84 said:


> Me da igual lo que diga el diccionario, yo me guío por lo que dice la gente (al menos en España) en la vida cotidiana, y nunca oirás decir a un grupo de gente joven decir "ayer estuvimos en la taberna tomando algo". Los diccionarios pueden tener errores y traducir una palabra con un término similar o relacionado, pero no el más apropiado para la traducción. No es lo mismo lo que dicen los diccionarios que como se expresa la gente realmente. Tampoco vamos a pensar ahora que lo que diga el diccionario va a misa.


 
El diccionario VOX es editado en España, ( ESPAÑOL) y muy respetable. Otra cosa es que no se ajuste a tu personal sentir. Ya que están en el mismo territorio sería bueno que les preguntaras las razones para semejante GAZAPO según tu criterio.
Feliz día

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

atenea_84 said:


> Me da igual lo que diga el diccionario, yo me guío por lo que dice la gente (al menos en España) en la vida cotidiana, y nunca oirás decir a un grupo de gente joven decir "ayer estuvimos en la taberna tomando algo". Los diccionarios pueden tener errores y traducir una palabra con un término similar o relacionado, pero no el más apropiado para la traducción. No es lo mismo lo que dicen los diccionarios que como se expresa la gente realmente. Tampoco vamos a pensar ahora que lo que diga el diccionario va a misa.


 
Yo soy muy "adicta" a los diccionarios, pero estoy de acuerdo con atenea en esta ocasión, ya que taberna en España es otra cosa , no un Pub. Lo cierto es que la gente en Madrid, dice disco -pub, o pub a secas, ya que ninguna definición define pub exactamente. Ya que ni _bar de copas_ es eso exactamente.



Ivy29 said:


> El diccionario VOX es editado en España, ( ESPAÑOL) y muy respetable. Otra cosa es que no se ajuste a tu personal sentir. Ya que están en el mismo territorio sería bueno que les preguntaras las razones para semejante GAZAPO según tu criterio.


 
No es su "personal sentir, sino el _sentir _de los españoles que hemos participado en este hilo. Tampoco es un gazapo, ya que a falta de otra palabra mejor, serviría taberna, pero ningún español lo diría.


----------

